
Ask HN: Overcoming timezone/proximity barriers to remote development - hliyan
My engineering team and my product team are separated by 12 hours and 9000 miles.<p>One would think that with slack-like tools, high quality video and screen-sharing, physical proximity would be less of a problem than it once was. But I&#x27;m finding that this is not the case. There is still some sort of difference between being physically present versus using a high quality video link, even when the conversation goes <i>exactly</i> the same.<p>How does one explain this? What are the remedies? Will things like shared virtual whiteboards help?
======
PaulHoule
How about a focus on process and writing stuff down? Rather than picking a
process off a blog post, you should think about how the timing works for your
interactions.

~~~
hliyan
Oddly enough, we've done both to the best of our ability, but something seems
to get lost in written comms.

